# Biting off more than I can chew??



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So I really want to go to a fuzzy show in a little over a week. I have two bucks(lamanch and nubian), three kids( 2 nubian different age groups and 1 lamancha), one nigerian milker and one lamancha milker. I have myself, my two girls eight and six my seven month old, and my 16 year old neice. I have never shown before and my husband can't go with me. Do those of you with experience think I can handle this or am I crazy? Any advice would be great.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice for me? I am just not familiar with the pace of a show. Will there be down time? Or is it so hectic I will be kicking myself for trying this?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well as long as your classes aren't one after another then you should have some down time between


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually people are very friendly and will help. Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you guys. I think I will. We really want to go. My husband isn't much help anyway. He tries though.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

You can do this. Especially if there's separate divisions for lamancha and Nubian (as opposed to an All Other Breeds division). From the sounds of it, you won't have more than two entries in any class, so 2 exhibitors could handle it. Depending on the facility, you may need the other kids to hold onto goats that aren't in the ring, unless there are holding pens. A ringside chain will let you tie up 4 goats at a time, but I won't use them unless someone is available to watch closely and keep them from getting tangled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a great time, it is a learning process when you are starting out. Watch others and follow along. watch the judge and commands on what he or she says.

Listen and watch the classes, when it is getting close to your time to go in, be ready in line. Don't be late. Sometimes, you can't hear your class being called, so check
periodically, for when, it is your turn.

Keep your distance from another goat in the ring. Not to far or too close.

Have the goat cleaned and groomed. Wear proper clothing.

Take an ice chest with gatorade or drinks and something to snack on, unless you buy food from the show. 
take chairs, feed and water buckets for the goat. 

There is a lot of things for grooming to bring.

Try to get your goat to stand in proper position, when in the show 

It is a lot of work and a long day, if you aren't first to go in the show. Or if you have a buck to show, they are always last, a very full and long, long, tiring day.
But, when you place, it is all worth it.

For your first time, don't worry about not being perfect, it gets better and easier with time.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you guys so much. That is what I needed. One of the breeders I bought from will be there so hopefully he will be a source of help and knowledge. You guys are great too. I am so excited. Thanks for the reminder to not worry about being perfect. Sometimes I have a problem with that. I just need to relax.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.
You will do just fine, hold your head up and be proud of your goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bring way more drinks and snacks then you think you'll need. You wouldn't believe how hungry and thirsty you get and show food is very expensive.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Will do . Especially since I will have little ones with me


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Bring way more drinks and snacks then you think you'll need. You wouldn't believe how hungry and thirsty you get and show food is very expensive.


So true! We always bring a big cooler full of stuff and even a big tote bag witha things that aren't cold. I'm always thirsty at shows so I bring a huge water bottle I can refill


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I sent the entrees in and have done my dairy clips. Now we just need to trim feet and pack. The girls are right on board with you. They said to bring lots of snacks. Lol.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh and by the way I am soooo excited. It is a new adventure.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

Careful on the hoof trimming. We tell our 4-H kids to trim hooves a week-10 days before the show. That way, they have time to heel if you cut a little too much, and won't be limping on show day. We clean them up before the show with a rasp if needed. Good luck.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I will. Thanks we are a little less than a week out so that will be good and I will be extra careful.


----------

